# Northeasterners: Dont Put Her Away Yet!



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

YUP Just tweaked my smaller machine to make sure it's ready, Last one was just too deep and heavy so pulled out the bigger one but really want to give the little beastie SnoTek a workout. Maybe this week and hoping at night to see how well the light works in comparison to the Ariens 1027 light. AHHHH My Snow Blowers Anonymous group meets here on Thursdays.......


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

In NJ we're suppose to get 9"-12" throughout the entire State which is strange it's the same amount, plus the tip of NW Jersey is less, surprising.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

this is going to heavy snow like the last one. Lots of power outages coming


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Here’s the scoop, for now. Both waves.

I’m almost certainly looking at a foot or more.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

locally to 12 inches, wonder how much 1400 feet plus will get? 
not ready for it. el toro still sits in the shed with snow caked up around the auger a week after the last one since the temp hasn't been high enough to melt much. 
funny how a powershift never clogged up the auger yet a powermax not having a deduced auger dose to where it looks like it has one.

O-WELL mother nature will never change, normal female mind of their own


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I see that overnight, the forecast for the greater NYC area has been increased quite a bit, now looking like over 1 foot of snow. Boston metro area is looking like 8-10".

Nature is sure doing a lot of tree trimming lately.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

0600 report breifing https://www.weather.gov/media/phi/current_briefing.pdf
NOAA report 
Sussex-Warren-Morris-Hunterdon-Somerset-Middlesex-
Including the cities of Newton, Washington, Morristown,
Flemington, Somerville, and New Brunswick
441 AM EDT Tue Mar 20 2018

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 6 PM THIS EVENING TO 2 AM
EDT THURSDAY...

* WHAT...Heavy mixed precipitation expected. Total snow
accumulations of 8 to 14 inches are expected.

* WHERE...Portions of northern New Jersey.

* WHEN...From 6 PM this evening to 2 AM EDT Thursday. Snow mixed
with sleet and perhaps freezing rain at times will develop this
afternoon and especially this evening, then change to all snow
overnight and continue heavy at times Wednesday. The snow will
taper off Wednesday evening.

* ADDITIONAL DETAILS...Plan on difficult travel conditions,
including during the evening commute on Wednesday. Significant
reductions in visibility are expected. Roads especially in the
hilly areas may become impassable if 1 to 3 inches per hour
snowfall rates develop as expected Wednesday afternoon. Power
outages are possible. Northeast to north winds should gust 20 to
30 mph at times.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.
UGH 

I love the snow and all but a wet 8-18" along with high winds is going to take down lots of tress

Get your generators and saws ready



.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*"HA,HA" Better youse guys then me. still trying to get rid of all the ice around here. old man winter just will not leave town yet.:banghead::banghead::banghead:*


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

Whether or not this storm hits, the blower stays available till first week of April or later if extended forecast indicates it.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

in southern new jersey abuot 30 miles of philadelphia. We are in the 12 to 18 inch zone. Never saw a storm this big this late in the year. Wife was scheduled to fly into philly international on wednesday afternoon pushed it back to saturday. Glad i didn't put my snow blower away yet. put some more gas in it yesterday and ran it for a few minutes. Generators also ready for action. Bring it on


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

I noticed the whole season there was a sharp cut off right at I-195. This ones taking a different track.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Updated for 70% of New Jersey is 12"-18" of snow, rest of New Jersey is 8"-12". Later this afternoon in to this evening 2"-4" then starting again tomorrow morning, Wednesday, 8am, going until midnight Wednesday evening, dumping the majority of snow. Yesterday I put new belts on my real John Deere 1032, filled the gas tanks on 2 blowers, have 3 gallons as spare.



CarlB said:


> in southern new jersey about 30 miles of philadelphia. We are in the 12 to 18 inch zone. Never saw a storm this big this late in the year.


I'm 20 miles northeast of Philly along the Delaware River.

A bigger storm later in the season was April 1984 dumped 28". I was plowing for 3 days straight without sleep. I had too many plow jobs and to many trucks out. I had to stay out until the last truck was back.




vmax29 said:


> I noticed the whole season there was a sharp cut off right at I-195. This ones taking a different track.


I-195? That runs East to West, all season long the demarcation line was I-95, West or East of I-95 or maybe better yet I-295 which runs parallel to I-95 but slightly East on the Jersey side.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i'll charter a c130 and bring my blowers out there to help out.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Yay! This will be the first time this winter that I got to use the snowblower! I'm charging the battery right now, it is topped with non-ethanol fuel and in the warm garage. I've moved the car and raked up any sticks or pine cones. "Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow"


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

CarlB said:


> in southern new jersey abuot 30 miles of philadelphia. We are in the 12 to 18 inch zone. Never saw a storm this big this late in the year. Wife was scheduled to fly into philly international on wednesday afternoon pushed it back to saturday. Glad i didn't put my snow blower away yet. put some more gas in it yesterday and ran it for a few minutes. Generators also ready for action. Bring it on


We are in the same boat.. Hate the trees coming down and the power outages though.. grr. Cinnaminson here..


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

CarlB said:


> . Never saw a storm this big this late in the year. Wife was scheduled to fly into philly international on wednesday afternoon pushed it back to saturday. Glad i didn't put my snow blower away yet. put some more gas in it yesterday and ran it for a few minutes. Generators also ready for action. Bring it on



back in mid 90's we had 18" on our Sons b day which is march 31th here in NJ


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

We're getting snow right now. Looks like you took a sifter and powder sugared the side walk. It's been enough to turn the sidewalk white, nothing more at this time. Might be enough to sweep it off with a broom when it's done if it continues as it currently is.


Give you an idea of my mood - took the Vette out Sunday for a quick run. Rather play with that than a snow blower any day.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

NJHonda said:


> back in mid 90's we had 18" on our Sons b day which is march 31th here in NJ


last year we had 18 inches on the 22 here in nw nj ,report id now saying up to 20 inches as BOTH storms are merging into 1.blower's ready with 5 gals of AVgas just gotten from the airport thanks to a pilot buddy


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

This one won't reach my area 

Enjoy it guys !


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

My god you guys in the N.E have been getting hammered. we actually are below the season average here at about 50" for the year with no more snow really in sight.


what kind of snow totals have you guys got so far for the year up there?


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Mother nature thinks it's February


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

now that i think of it i do remember it we moved here from philly in 93


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> My god you guys in the N.E have been getting hammered. we actually are below the season average here at about 50" for the year with no more snow really in sight.
> 
> 
> what kind of snow totals have you guys got so far for the year up there?


getting close to that here, total for the season is 46 so far, 12 to 18 in the reports for this one


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

We are supposed... to get any where from 6"-12" in the middle of Connecticut. YIPPI... :icon_cussing_black:


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Mostly looking like a NJ/NYC/CT event with this storm (Toby). Boston area is predicted to get about 1/2 of the totals of NYC.

Regardless, the fleet is ready :smile_big:


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

Nothing here yet.

Waiting. waiting .....


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

chargin said:


> Nothing here yet.
> 
> Waiting. waiting .....


yup just a little rain so far, Hoping to be buried in in the morning LOL (Good excuse to NOT go to work....AH CRAP I'll be going in a hour early as usual......)


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

This storm has petered out. We are only getting 3-6" in central western CT. 

Something is better than nothing.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

At 5 they were saying 4-8 . At 9 they are saying 1-3. Good thing I didn't fill the blowers


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

We are a bust here in the Acton/Concord area. No accumulation at 5:30 am, it just started to accumulate around 6:30 am.


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

Another dud.
Heavy rain all night.
Now some heavyweight snow.

Some excuse making here.
Nor?Easter 4 A Forecast Bust In Massachusetts ? So What Happened? « CBS Boston

Extended looks bleak.
If it holds this is an awful way to end a dull season.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Got about 6 inches of heavy wet snow. Old cub cadet handled it in high gear no problem. When is spring coming?


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

CarlB said:


> Got about 6 inches of heavy wet snow. Old cub cadet handled it in high gear no problem. When is spring coming?


 spring was last month lol


----------

